
Wind now competes with fossil fuels, and solar almost does - joyce
http://fortune.com/2015/10/06/wind-cheap-coal-gas/
======
SixSigma
One thing that struck me in the Netherlands is the difference in turbine
placement between there and the UK.

In the UK a turbine must be at least 110% of it's height away from a property
boundary.

Contrast that with this scene at Rotterdam Container Terminal :

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.9204045,4.1774598,3a,75y,3...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.9204045,4.1774598,3a,75y,305.59h,88.5t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s6IvlZRQXE9rYg-
vNC9IAiw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1)

